# Austin's Red Line (The Phantom)



## Bob Dylan (Dec 2, 2009)

More "tests" being run on the "soon to begin operations" RedLine here in Cap City. The latest glitch is that when the train approaches the station it puts down the crossing gates per procedure but also the next gate for the next station resulting in traffic jams and/or vehicles running around the gates which we all know is not good!  An international search is underway to hire an Executive Director for CapMetro, hopefully one with succesful light rail experience! In the meantime fares are being tripled and quadrupled for busses and rail travel due to cost overruns on getting the light rail running!

And so it goes in the never ending saga of "light rail comes to Austin!" :blink: Hope to ride it before my time on this planet is over!!


----------



## stntylr (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm still planning on riding the Red Line sometime in the spring. I just don't know what year that spring will be in.

The Red Line is supposed to be the next commuter line to open in Texas but it's getting closer and closer to the opening of Denton's A-Train which is scheduled to open late 2010. I guess it's okay as long as it beats Forth Worth's sw2ne project which was going to open in the fall of 2013 but has run out of money. Then there's Lone Star Rail which will probably be running by 2020. We'll see which opens first.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 2, 2009)

stntylr said:


> I'm still planning on riding the Red Line sometime in the spring. I just don't know what year that spring will be in.The Red Line is supposed to be the next commuter line to open in Texas but it's getting closer and closer to the opening of Denton's A-Train which is scheduled to open late 2010. I guess it's okay as long as it beats Forth Worth's sw2ne project which was going to open in the fall of 2013 but has run out of money. Then there's Lone Star Rail which will probably be running by 2020. We'll see which opens first.


Perhaps CapMetro should hire someone from DART since they seem to be making rapid progress on expanding their system and actually having trains run when and where they are supposed to @ reasonable prices! TRE might be the same but its a smaller system I'm not that familiar with! I look forward to coming to the MetroPlex in the Spring and riding the entire routes, havent been on the new Green Line yet!

Will they ever have Public transportation to Arlington or does King Jerry want to keep it out for the $75 parking fees he rakes in?You'd think with the Rangers and Six Flags and the New Jerry World the city fathers would want public trans to bring out the locals and the tourists!


----------



## stntylr (Dec 2, 2009)

Since almost all of the Cowboy Stadium parking lot will be used up for the NFL Experience program during the 2011 Super Bowl the organizors want the TRE to run a special train along the UP route the goes right by the stadium. The city of Arlington has said that it would build a temporary platform and provide bus service to and from the stadium for the game.

Also there is a proposal to run TRE trains directly to the Cotton Bowl for next years TX-OU game.


----------



## stntylr (Dec 5, 2009)

I just saw an article in the Austin paper saying that testing for the Red Line had stopped because of an insurance issue.

Maybe they really don't want to have this train running.


----------

